# Additional Cigar Reviews - Review of two Padilla cigars: The Cazadores Robusto and the Dominus Robusto



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Review of two Padilla cigars: The Cazadores Robusto and the Dominus Robusto*

Welcome back everyone! Today we will review two Robusto offerings from the Padilla line: the affordable Cazadores Robusto and the more expe...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Review of two Padilla cigars: The Cazadores Robusto and the Dominus Robusto


----------

